# Forum Home Renovation Paving  Dolomite Sand under Paving

## Kaptan

Hi all,
Is it OK to use dolomite sand under paving?
I have been told that the salts will leach up through the paving.
Does dolomite contain a higher percentage of salt? 
In my situation, I would like to place 400x400 pavers as 'stepping stones' surrounded by gravel. I find I can get a nice smooth surface to put the gravel on with dolomite. I can 'fix' the pavers in place with Pav-loc so they won't move around.
So, the area of paving sitting on the dolomite is not great. 
Any advice?
Thanks.

----------

